# Good time to visit Savannah?



## StMatthias (Jan 14, 2008)

I trust that every day is a nice day to visit Savannah, but if I want to take a weekend trip there sometime in the next year, when might be the best time to go? Are there any special events particularly worth seeing?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I'd say it's nice to visit any time EXCEPT summer, when it is just mercilessly hot and muggy.

Savannah has a huge music festival at the end of March - beginning of April; St. Paddy's day is a huge event there as well.

DCH


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

St Patrick's Day is such an event, however, that it may not be a great time to go. You'd probably have a fine time, but wind up with the wrong impression. Spring or fall are your best bets - lovely evenings without oppressive heat.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

For a good ole fashioned party, hit in on St Pattys Day...I've been in the oppressive heat in summer and its quite unbearable (100 deg and humid)...I'm sure autumn and spring are lovely there...I vacation at HHI every summer...love the Low Country


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Early Spring, the dogwoods are in bloom, the weather is nice and the city is great!


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Went last summer (4th of July week) for my anniversary. I'd advise against going during this time of year as it is much too hot to be really enjoyable. Late April/Early to Mid May might be nice. 

As for things to do, I enjoyed the carriage tour through town. They give great history and stop at all major attractions. The riverwalk area is overrated, IMO. There's a great old movie theater in downtown where I saw The Great Escape. They told us that Kevin Spacey was a huge contributor to its restoration. For food, try The Pirate House, Six Pence Pub, The Pink House, Moon River (I think) Brewery and The Chart House. Whatever you do, stay away from Paula Dean's place!

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I just got back from a brief trip a couple of weeks ago. We had a nice time. The Marshall House (where we stayed) is recommended. Do a ghost tour. It's fun. I'd say aim to go in the spring, maybe around April. It shouldn't be too hot, but there should be plenty of flowers in bloom. Eat pralines.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Savannah*

Try L'izabeths. I think it's near albecorn. I don't know if I spelled it right but it was a great dinner. I've been to Savannah 3 0r 4 times and like it very much.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I just got back from a brief trip a couple of weeks ago. We had a nice time. The Marshall House (where we stayed) is recommended. Do a ghost tour. It's fun. I'd say aim to go in the spring, maybe around April. It shouldn't be too hot, but there should be plenty of flowers in bloom. Eat pralines.


The Marshall House is very nice, though I've never stayed there. And, I can't believe I forgot to mention the ghost tours! A very neat experience...

TT:teacha:


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Savannah Candy Kitchen (on River St) gives out samples...mmmm pralines (Homer Simpson font)


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been there a few times in the late fall - October or early November - and it was very nice; not too hot, but not yet cold either.


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

Was there in the summer and it was way too hot and muggy. The city kinda reminded me of New Orleans, it had that dark side to it. I enjoyed Charlestown much better.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Savanna*

Gentlemen

MIDDLE of JUNE and JULY!!

LOL

Nice day


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> MIDDLE of JUNE and JULY!!
> 
> ...


And make sure you wear a suit!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I spent my wedding night there 2 weeks ago, and visited the Pirate's House for dinner and was disapointed with the food. I hadn't been to Savannah in a few years and remember the quality of the food there to be considerably better. However it was as much fun as I remember wondering around on Bay St. and River St. in the evening. I too agree that a tour is a must and a Ghost tour is great. There is so much to see and learn that you must take a tour. Also I think spring would be best as all the wonderfull flowers and trees will be in bloom. We also stayed at the Mulberry Inn, which is owned by Holiday Inn so you can get your Priority Club points without knowing you are in a Holiday Inn, I had stayed there before but my wife loved it for the old classic architecture of the historic building.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Go early spring or late fall. Try the Pink House for food.


----------



## frat pack (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm visiting Savannah in a week and i was wondering if anyone could recommend great places to eat on a student's budget. I suppose we could splurge on dinner, but local, non-touristy, and overall tasty places are best. Thanks!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

The best food, in my opinion, is out at Tybee Island, especially on the more economical side. Try the North Beach Grill for lunch and AJ's for dinner. Both are casual with great food.

Back downtown, go to Soho South Cafe for lunch, Clary's for breakfast, Vinnie's (best pizza around). 

If you're going to splurge for dinner and can't get reservations at Elizabeth's, consider 45 Bistro (same owner and manager as the old 45 South, which I liked better than Elizabeth's). Steer well clear of Paula Deen establishments, but her brother has a cool oyster bar on the way out to Tybee called Uncle Bubba's, which pairs Paula's signature dishes with some more rustic seafood, which is awesome.


----------



## frat pack (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I looked into your recommendations and they look great. I'll only be in town on Sunday (stopping for a day on the way to Florida) so we'll probably be confined to the downtown area. I was thinking about stopping by the Moon River Brewery too.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> The best food, in my opinion, is out at Tybee Island, especially on the more economical side. Try the North Beach Grill for lunch and AJ's for dinner. Both are casual with great food.


I remember when I lived down there (nearly twenty years ago) that there was an old restaurant that served family-style. It was called Mrs. Something-or-other. Is that still around?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

rgrossicone said:


> Savannah Candy Kitchen (on River St) gives out samples...mmmm pralines (Homer Simpson font)


Whew, Lord, I love those pralines!

(and the fudge is quite tasty, too!)


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

My wife and I spent 2 night in Savannah on our honeymoon. We stayed at the Marshall House, which is supposedly one of the most haunted buildings in the U.S. The whole town is haunted actually. We were there in early November and the highs were in the upper 50s or low 60's. I agree that early spring (pretty much now through Easter) and late fall (I'd say mid October through Thanksgiving) are going to give you the best weather. May through September is going to be hot and muggy.

You have to go to the Lady and Sons, Paula Deen's place. The Pink House is very, very good as well. A carriage tour is a must and I highly recommend a ghost tour also. Great town, sorta like a smaller version of New Orleans or Charleston.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

frat pack said:


> Thanks for the response. I looked into your recommendations and they look great. I'll only be in town on Sunday (stopping for a day on the way to Florida) so we'll probably be confined to the downtown area. I was thinking about stopping by the Moon River Brewery too.


Definitely Soho South Cafe. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> I remember when I lived down there (nearly twenty years ago) that there was an old restaurant that served family-style. It was called Mrs. Something-or-other. Is that still around?


Mrs. Wilkes'. Yes, it is. Lines around the block still. I think the actual Mrs. Wilkes has passed, but it's now run by her children.


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Mrs Wilkes*



Pleasant McIvor said:


> Mrs. Wilkes'. Yes, it is. Lines around the block still. I think the actual Mrs. Wilkes has passed, but it's now run by her children.


Mrs Wilkes was excellent! There is a reason for the lines! Family style, but offer seconds on everything. I have never had fried chicken better than this.

Paula Dean's is a tourist trap with picnic tables. Lines were long, food was unremarkable.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Mrs. Wilkes' is wonderful. I wholeheartedly agree. 

And I agree about Lady & Sons. Not worth the trouble.

One place I forgot, which is fun and reasonably priced is Jazz'd, a tapas place with southern food. Also Alligator Soul, which is similar but more expensive.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

psycho1964 said:


> Mrs Wilkes was excellent! There is a reason for the lines! Family style, but offer seconds on everything. I have never had fried chicken better than this.


I used to like Carey Hilliard's, an old-fashioned seafood place out on Abercorn. Their fried chicken was greasy but very tasty.

Here in Atlanta, the best fried chicken is at the Colonnade. With the possible exception of making it at home from the Frances Virginia Tea Room recipe, which has a secret ingredient that the Colonnade might know about but won't admit.


----------

